# Oklahoma Tractor fair, June 3-5, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Events include tractor rodeo, haybailing, displays, pony rides, antique tractor pull, canning and cooking demonstrations, crafts, kids activities and MUCH more. Here is a link:

http://www.clevelandcountyfair.org/OK Pioneer Expo.htm


----------

